# looking for recumbent



## roadrash (19 Jan 2018)

The time has come to dip a toe into the world of recumbents, if anyone knows of a cheap recumbent , something like the pashley pdq for example, I would be grateful, not looking to spend a fortune as I don't know if I will get on with it but with the combination of knackered spine and broken neck at the end of October, its time to give one a try.


----------



## byegad (20 Jan 2018)

Learning to balance a recumbent bike is something even the best upright cyclist will need to spend time on, and I suspect you will fall off at least once!

On the other hand a recumbent trike is easy-peasy to ride.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2018)

There is nothing I would like more than a trike but in all honesty out they are probably of budget at the minute , hence looking for an older model to try


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2018)

Hmm there doesn’t seem to be many for sale as I can find


----------



## Tigerbiten (20 Jan 2018)

In general the higher and/or the more upright the seat is, the more easy the recumbent bike is to balance.

There the odd bike that doesn't follow that rule, but most do.
The Pashley PDQ is fairly high/upright so should be easy to balance.

If you want to try recumbent bikes, try booking a session with Kevin at D-Tec, Little Thetford near Ely. 
Email dtekhpvs@btconnect.com.
I've seen one and you start with almost a crank forward type bike and get lower/more reclined as the session go on.
That way you'll find what type of bike suits you.
Plus if you do find one you like, he does have a range of second hand recumbent bikes/trikes for sale.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2018)

Optima Stinger, £850.00 






 Yellow Recumbent, £899.00


----------



## Bad Machine (21 Jan 2018)

Good luck - keep scanning the various websites and something will crop up. Like others, I've bought both second-hand and new recumbents (in my case trikes) and always found they sell for a similar price to what I originally paid.

But watch out for the "too good to be true" listings on Ebay.

e.g. this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2017-ICE-...2260660232?hash=item52045f1c08:i:352260660232

£785 for buy it now ......but a look at all the other listings this seller has 

Looks like a hacked account to me.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2018)

And the same photo used in another 2 listings, one in Italy and one in Oregon, USA


----------



## Bad Machine (21 Jan 2018)

I reported it to Ebay as a fradulent listing this morning. Most probably I was not the only one. Anyway this listing (and all the others using the account) has now gone - surprise, surprise.


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Jan 2018)

I've got a Vision R40 that's not being ridden. I'm in Surrey though, so it's a bit of schlepp.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2018)

Thanks, I hoping to be buying a trike from saluki in horncastle,if it will fit in my car, I think surrey would be too far , thanks anyway


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Jan 2018)

This is for sale in Manchester for about 1k.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2018)

sorted now, thanks


----------



## FishFright (25 Jan 2018)

What did you get ?


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2018)

not got it yet, I'm hoping to collect it at the weekend all being well..
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tadpole-recumbent-trike-for-sale-sold.229604/#post-5125605


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> not got it yet, I'm hoping to collect it at the weekend all being well..
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tadpole-recumbent-trike-for-sale-sold.229604/#post-5125605


Welcome to the club.

It's your turn in the barrel on Fridays.


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's your turn in the barrel on Fridays.



uhhmm, I'm afraid you've lost me there


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> uhhmm, I'm afraid you've lost me there


It's an old joke, third post down on this link explains it -

http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/archive/index.php/t-156758.html


----------

